# Extreme Brushless Motor Dyno



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Ive been using one of these dynos. Wondering what is your idea of "good" numbers for 13.5 motors. I race dirt oval and want to know how to make the most amount of power. And keep the heat down.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Anyone? I know they sold tons of these dynos.


----------



## cheatr71 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jenzo, I sent you a pm.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*dyno*

i to have recently purchased one of these and would like some info on these and what to make of the numbers and thanks for any help


----------



## Reno55 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Motor Dyno*

*Where can I pick up one of these?*


----------

